# Great Western Crown



## dfa242 (Apr 13, 2014)

This came into Copake late in the day on a trailer from Maine (thanks again for pointing it out, Chris).  I'm thinking circa 1920 but am curious to know more about it - thanks for any information.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 13, 2014)

Seriously?!? God that's a GOOD bike!


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 13, 2014)

Does anyone suppose the pedals on Dean's GW Crown were made by the same manufacturer as the pedals 
that are supposed to be on a Sear's Chief ??


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks like a chiefly set o pedalz.
20/21 given the decal at base of seat mast.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 13, 2014)

*Crown*

Nice bike! I wonder if there is any relationship to your Crown and the one I found? Yours is obviously much older, but the fact that they are both Crown and both from Indiana is interesting. Google maps indicates that Michigan City and LaPorte are only 12.6 miles apart.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...sior-Mfg-Co-Michigan-City-Ind&highlight=crown


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 14, 2014)

Here are pics of the pedal end, seat post decal and the horse it rode in on.  
So Ivo, this decal was used in '20 or '21?  Didn't know that.  
Thanks, Dean


----------



## chitown (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## dfa242 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah, pretty much - here on the east coast we were kinda' thinking along these lines...


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 14, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> Here are pics of the pedal end, seat post decal and the horse it rode in on.
> So Ivo, this decal was used in '20 or '21?  Didn't know that.
> Thanks, Dean
> 
> View attachment 146703



Yes, 1920 some overlap to 21, as told to me  by Richard Peglow (crown king). I also understood that this frame was most common of the Crowns of that year


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 14, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Yes, 1920 some overlap to 21, as told to me  by Richard Peglow (crown king). I also understood that this frame was most common of the Crowns of that year




Interesting, thanks.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 14, 2014)

I've never been there, but at least there's no fist fights around that there trailer for those darn bikes that I can see, just fly swatters!  

It looks like ya gotta be quick with the brain and that there cash$$ or lose out! 

It's usually far more enjoyable to just sit back and be on the sellers side of the table taking in the cash rather than facing the competition, especially early in the day at any market.

Man, how sweet it is to "buy from the source" at location and being able to take your time in dealing with the private owner........


----------

